# What model fish finder?



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

What brand/model fish finder you using for your Yak? I tried a P&S search but didn't get much. I'm using this gizmo, but I think I want something a little more substantial.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey CFT,

I did some research on this a few weeks back and would up bying the Eagle Cuda 168. It's small and cheap, but according to some research, very powerful for the price and size. 

As for first hand performance, I can't really give you anything as I'm going to mount it this week.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Super deal. Take a pic or 2 if you get the chance.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep Eagle Cuda 168,nothing fancy but gets the job done and cheap.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_45175_200001001_200000000_200001000_200-1-1


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

If you go into the store, it's even cheaper. $69.99. A few weeks ago, it was on sale for $64.99. They also sent me a 10% off coupon, so I get it for less than $60.

But yeah, nothing fancy, but in a small package and hopefully, will get the job done.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I got an eagle cuda 168 for 20$ on ebay and it works pretty good and I am not worried about messing it up since it was so cheap.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Gotta Humminbird 77c. It was discontinued by HB and the floor model at West Marine . . . got it on the cheap!!!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Yep Eagle Cuda 168,nothing fancy but gets the job done and cheap.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_45175_200001001_200000000_200001000_200-1-1


Does anyone know if the stock transducer allow for in the hull mounting?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Most transducers will "shoot thru" a plastic or fiberglass hull. The key is to make sure it is SOLIDLY glued down with NO bubbles in the glue.

I mount my transducers with a product called Goop! that you can find at Wal Mart in the Auto section. Should be about $3.00. Do NOT fall into the trap of paying $7.99 for "Marine" Goop!. It's the same stuff. 

Start with the tube square against the floor, and gently squeeze out a BIG glob. Give it a few minutes to get tacky on top, and push the transducer down into the glob, moving it back and forth to make sure there are no voids between the transducer and hull. Set a brick on the transducer to hold it in place, and allow to dry for about 8 hours.

Some folks use a ring of PVC, or cut out of a plastic cup to hold the Goop! in place, but in three installs, I have not found it necessary.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm watching this thread with interest, since I'm in the market for one too. What features are necessities and which are "nice to have bells and whistles"


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup the Cuda 168 has all the bells and dingalings ya need on a Yak, Temp, depth, ect, ect. and yup best of all CHEAP 

http://www.eaglesonar.com.au/welcome_to_eagle/sonar/cuda_168


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Yee-Haw. PHB is sending me to Charlotte next week. I'll get to stop by BPS and pick one up. 

Might as well stock up on _____ while I'm at it.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Railroader said:


> I mount my transducers with a product called Goop! that you can find at Wal Mart in the Auto section. Should be about $3.00. Do NOT fall into the trap of paying $7.99 for "Marine" Goop!. It's the same stuff.


There is a difference between the two. Marine Goop has a UV stabalizer in it which is why it cost more but since this project goes on the inside of the yak not needed. If you use goop where it is in a lot of sun light then Marine goop would be advised.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yup, i second and third that. Eagle 168 is where its at, and I speak from first hand experience. No non-sense, essential functionalities, economical fish finder. It took splashes pretty well. 

If you want a model with GPS, I believe 240 is it. I'm not sure how much it is though.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Looks like overwhelming unanimity on the 168, so I know what I need to get.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Thanks guys. Looks like overwhelming unanimity on the 168, so I know what I need to get.


Yep, I'm sold.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Picked up the Cuda yesterday. Gonna install it tomorrow. For power, I'm going with the PVC tube with 8 AA battery route. I does unnervingly look like a pipe bomb.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Has anyone looked at the Garmin 90.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...umber=74155&hvarTarget=search&hvarAID=&cmCat=


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Thanks guys. Looks like overwhelming unanimity on the 168, so I know what I need to get.


Looks real sweet! Reviews are good too. It is great to see something useful and inexpensive at the same time for a change.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Took out the Cuda yesterday for a trial run on a local lake yesterday. Worked great for 30 minutes, and then my power source conked out. I can see I got more work to do. Not sure yet if the batteries (AA) ran down, or my home made battery holder failed.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

can't fish today said:


> Took out the Cuda yesterday for a trial run on a local lake yesterday. Worked great for 30 minutes, and then my power source conked out. I can see I got more work to do. Not sure yet if the batteries (AA) ran down, or my home made battery holder failed.


Yeah I would check your holder. As long as your batteryies were quality AA's (duracell, energizer) Then you should be getting a couple of trips out of one set. I personally use a 7 ah 12v SLA and I only have to recharge it if I run a bait tank off of it for a while. It may seem like overkill but I think the simplicity to it makes it worth while. I just plug it in and go. If it is not working then there a just a few conections to inspect and clean and then you are back in the game.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, I agree. Check your holder. I've got around 20 hours on my current set of AA's and it's still going strong. I used the Radio Shack holder.

Also, check your connections to make sure they're secure. If they're crimped and not soldered there's a chance they may fail once they heat up.
.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks, that helps. I think I'm going to visit Radio Shack tomorrow.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Picked one up for about $2, and got it hooked up. It's much smaller and compact than I had imagined. Should have done this to start with. I'll give it all another test run this weekend. It has a regular 9 volt type snap connection.


----------

